# visa cancellation



## deoldv (Jul 21, 2014)

hi,
recently i got offer from one company in abudhabi and they taken entry visa also..due to some personal reasons i was forced to withdraw the contract with the company and informed the company hr person and requested for cancellation of entry visa. how i can check the status of my entry visa whether the company cancelled it or not . and for me any ban will be there for entering to currently am in home country only, i haven't traveled to uae on that visa. 
any body please tell me...
many thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you didn't enter the court and the visa was not put into process, it expires after sixty days as far as I know. There was a post on this in the Dubai forum recently. Scroll through there and you should find it.


----------

